
Dick Smith to close all stores - yitchelle
http://www.theage.com.au/business/retail/dick-smith-to-close-all-stores-3000-staff-to-go-20160225-gn3ios.html
======
AstroJetson
Sad, I have a ton of test gear and other stuff that I purchased in the late
1990's that still works well.

There have been some other stories about the prior sellers leveraging the on
the shelf goods to make the books look better than they were to get the huge
purchase price.

I feel for the staff that had bought into the investment scheme. If it seems
too good to be true, it most likely is.

